# Nissan security



## majeka (Oct 24, 2010)

I just done a scan on a 2006 Almera 2.2 van with Autel scanner in obd mode and now the car wont start with immo light flashing on dash,

My autel wont work on it now but here are codes i have come up with using Carman scan 2

P1610 INTERIOR IC MALFUNCTION
P1612 INTERIOR IC MALFUNCTION
U1000 CAN COM CIRCUIT.

Can you help me please.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

See if this helps in any way:

DTC U1000, U1001: CAN Communication Line - Nissan Murano - Nissan Murano Forums


----------

